# Disability Living Allowance



## Misstrouble19

i have sent this form off today as my son needs more care than a child his own age.. im still doing physically doing everything for him undressing, dresseing, washing, toileting, dressing and always needs supervision as he messes with wires and everything :( how long did it take to get a decision?


----------



## superfrizbee

I sent my form towards the end of June and still waiting, although I did hear a week or so ago asking me to send my son's birth certificate. I had it returned back to me in the post today saying they had taken a copy and were looking at my claim. I don't know how much longer it'll be...


----------



## Lucy139

Anything up to 16 weeks but if you are eligible they back date to when they received the claim x


----------



## xprincessx

I think it took about 8 weeks for me to hear back about my son x


----------



## Misstrouble19

dont you just love the waiting game lol my form will get back dated to 24th july if i get it for my son


----------



## suzib76

I got my decision within a week but my ds was 9 before I filled in the form so the differences between him and other 9 year olds were very obvious. It may take longer with younger children as it is harder to show they need more help, I don't know how far out your ticker is but at 4 years old I gave ALL my kids help with washing, dressing, toilet and supervised them when playing so it would have been near on impossible for me to show that my ds was different back then.


----------



## Amy_T

We were just awarded DLA yesterday for our almost 5 year old, they received the forms on the 20th July, I think from reading the FB page it is luck of the draw to be honest and whether they need to request any further information from schools, doctors etc.

Good luck.


----------



## Misstrouble19

my son has special needs support at nursery and at school so my ticker isn't far out at all! i agree every child needs support... but surely not all the support i give mine, he eats things that he shouldn't and messes with stuff that he shouldn't its supervising at every single minute of the day and supervising at night at times too ..


----------



## suzib76

Misstrouble19 said:


> my son has special needs support at nursery and at school so my ticker isn't far out at all! i agree every child needs support... but surely not all the support i give mine, he eats things that he shouldn't and messes with stuff that he shouldn't its supervising at every single minute of the day and supervising at night at times too ..

I wasn't making a judgement there


----------



## Thurinius

It's an interesting question re dressing and other stuff in under five's. I filled mine in completely honestly. It states he's under five so I assume that is taken into account. I got the middle rate for him. 

I guess he does need closer supervision due to his inability to read situations and he has such rigid rituals and meltdowns if they go wrong.
Filling it out made me realise actually how much extra work we have to put into looking after him.


----------



## smileyfaces

My first claim took 8 days and my renewal took about 4 weeks. Completely depends on how busy they are though and how much extra info they will need from any professionals involved (paediatrician, OT, SALT, school etc).

I agree with Suzi though, much harder to prove at a younger age as we still do lots for them at this age. My son was 22months when he was first awarded though so its possible! But we had lots of supporting information to back up the application.


----------



## Misstrouble19

yeah same here :) he's got no sense of danger or anythin like that even if i do try and explain to him which i have done he dont understand (he has gdd)


----------



## smileyfaces

Have you got reports to send off to dla to support your application? Does he have a paediatrician?


----------



## superfrizbee

*Update*

I got a text today saying they're looking at our claim and it'll be up to 8 weeks.


----------



## Misstrouble19

just an update my son been awarded low rate care im happy with that and only took 8 days :)


----------



## superfrizbee

To update those wondering about timescales, further to my pp we got our DLA claim approved last Friday. It took around 2 months...


----------



## Misstrouble19

I have since found out my partner has a duplicate chrosmone 22 and gonna get my son tested


----------



## kanga

How often do you have to renew it?


----------



## suzib76

As often as they ask. Each award is different. Some people get 1 year, some get 5 some get indefinite - there is not much reason to it.


----------



## Misstrouble19

my childs is for 2 years


----------



## Amy_T

Ours is for 2 years too - have any of you updated tax credits yet? I'm still waiting for them to sort it and wondering how long I should leave it to ring them!


----------

